# Datum im Format yyyy-mm-dd erstellen



## Guest (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich das Datum in dem Format yyyy-mm-dd erstellen. Ich habe schon was in die Richtung "Calendar" probiert da bekomme ich aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis im String. Und mit

```
Date dt = new Date();
		String date = dt.toString();
```

probiert.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2007)

SimpleDateFormat
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_10_008.htm#Xxx999912

SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd "); 
System.out.println( sdf.format(new Date()) )

gefährlich: mm steht für Minuten, MM für Monate


----------

